# favorite oral and why...



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 6, 2013)

Just curious as to what oral you guys like the most. Not which one is better for what, but which oral do you enjoy running the most.
And no, not the oral Rumpy gives to Capt, while POB and Doc watch. We are talking AAS


----------



## losieloos (Dec 6, 2013)

I like creatine capsules.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 6, 2013)

losieloos said:


> I like creatine capsules.



I prefer powder 

How long have you been using Drol?


----------



## losieloos (Dec 6, 2013)

5 days.....


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

I love dbol.  Size and strength with an overwhelming sense well-being. Everyday is like Saturday.  Birds sing louder...sky bluer...all that bullshit.  I wish I had two livers to destroy with it.  

Most people don't give it the credit that it deserves as a strength and mass drug.  Side effects are easily controllable. Its the only drug with a woman's name in it--Diana-bol!  What is not to love?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 6, 2013)

joliver said:


> I love dbol.  Size and strength with an overwhelming sense well-being. Everyday is like Saturday.  Birds sing louder...sky bluer...all that bullshit.  I wish I had two livers to destroy with it.
> 
> Most people don't give it the credit that it deserves as a strength and mass drug.  Side effects are easily controllable. Its the only drug with a woman's name in it--Diana-bol!  What is not to love?



ANAdrol...


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 6, 2013)

losieloos said:


> 5 days.....



Do you run that Pre workout? Kinda like most do.with Dbol?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

joliver said:


> I love dbol.  Size and strength with an overwhelming sense well-being. Everyday is like Saturday.  Birds sing louder...sky bluer...all that bullshit.  I wish I had two livers to destroy with it.
> 
> Most people don't give it the credit that it deserves as a strength and mass drug.  Side effects are easily controllable. Its the only drug with a woman's name in it--Diana-bol!  What is not to love?





frank.tb said:


> ANAdrol...



Touché....


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 6, 2013)

dbol.   now if someone would just make a dbol+exemestane combo in the same pill....


a man can dream right?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> anadrol...



damn you frank!


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 6, 2013)

Diana has a whole lot of soul.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 6, 2013)

joliver said:


> damn you frank!



........oops


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 6, 2013)

So far its a lot of Dbol...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm king of the world when I'm on dbol


----------



## Yabuddy54 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dbol.... The only compound where I can get a pump just by eating a good amount of carbs and one hell of a bicep pump after a nice 5 min tug session. Dbol no doubt.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 7, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> ........oops



Hey Frank, you remember when you said dianabol was the only oral that started with a woman's name--then I said ANAdrol?  Well, I thought of another...ANAvar.  

Man! I got you so good!


----------



## JOMO (Dec 7, 2013)

I like the gains from drol better than dbol. In both size and strength. Bloat ect controlled with sodium intake. Also amazing on a cal deficit!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 7, 2013)

joliver said:


> Hey Frank, you remember when you said dianabol was the only oral that started with a woman's name--then I said ANAdrol?  Well, I thought of another...ANAvar.
> 
> Man! I got you so good!



False...I never said anadrol was the only other AAS...I just pointed out that Dbol wasn't the only.
I will never accept defeat! Lol


----------



## Joliver (Dec 7, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> False...I never said anadrol was the only other AAS...I just pointed out that Dbol wasn't the only.
> I will never accept defeat! Lol



No...what I am saying is how you were all like "Dianabol is the only oral with a chick name"  and I came up with ANAdrol and ANAvar.  

:32 (1):


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 7, 2013)

LIES! Those were your words! Lol
I came up with drol!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 7, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> LIES! Those were your words! Lol
> I came up with drol!



HA HA! Well, agree to disagree.  I mean...that doesn't seem like something I would say.  I guess it could THEORETICALLY happen, but I guess we will never know.  Unless you like clicking on the first page...but nobody does that.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 7, 2013)

I tried Dbol for the 1st time about 4 weeks back and was absolutley loving it. I had taken a month off from benching becuase of a sore elbow, but benched after 10 days on Dbol and crushed 415(my PR). Unfortunately, my blood pressure kept rising and I had to stop after just 2 weeks. Within about 2 days of stopping the dbol, my blood pressure was back in normal range. Anyone else have drastic blood pressure spikes on Dbol? I would love to try it again, but worried about BP.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 7, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Do you run that Pre workout? Kinda like most do.with Dbol?



One in the early afternoon nd the other pre.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 7, 2013)

Do you prefer it over Dbol?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 7, 2013)

Var.................................................


----------



## Joliver (Dec 7, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> I tried Dbol for the 1st time about 4 weeks back and was absolutley loving it. I had taken a month off from benching becuase of a sore elbow, but benched after 10 days on Dbol and crushed 415(my PR). Unfortunately, my blood pressure kept rising and I had to stop after just 2 weeks. Within about 2 days of stopping the dbol, my blood pressure was back in normal range. Anyone else have drastic blood pressure spikes on Dbol? I would love to try it again, but worried about BP.



BP is the only side that I control RELIGIOUSLY.  Dbol does kick mine up a bit, I go low sodium and take omega-3s....medication if I need to take it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2013)

all of them are cool...eat every steroid pill u can find


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm lookin forward to trying Dbol soon.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 7, 2013)

Iv only ran var. so I can't say much in this. Made me veiny as **** and heart pump like crazy


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 7, 2013)

Dbol def gets the bp up.. a lot of its from water and extra weight.. try cq10 and plenty fish oil.. my exp with dbol was great but now wanting to try dbol drol combo..


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 7, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Dbol def gets the bp up.. a lot of its from water and extra weight.. try cq10 and plenty fish oil.. my exp with dbol was great but now wanting to try dbol drol combo..



I do take fish oil and I'm on Lisinopril, but my BP climbed up pretty high after about a week and stayed there. Shortly after I quit it was right back to normal. I wish I coulda kept rockin I was lovin it.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 7, 2013)

her name was SARAH we were young she had her own car that's why. oh wait you guys are talking about some kind of Other oral.


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 7, 2013)

I love Drol.  It gets me jacked and feel good like nothing else.   Good pumps and strength.   Matter of fact I think its about time for another round!   Mmmmmm Anadrol....


----------



## Azog (Dec 7, 2013)

Anavar and Tbol are tied.

Tbol gives me more size. Var a touch more strength and vascularity, but tbol provides great bumps in both. Var brings a bit drier look and seems to aid a tad in belly fat. I would give my edge in favoritism to Tbol, due to price and more mass gains.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Azog said:


> Anavar and Tbol are tied.
> 
> Tbol gives me more size. Var a touch more strength and vascularity, but tbol provides great bumps in both. Var brings a bit drier look and seems to aid a tad in belly fat. I would give my edge in favoritism to Tbol, due to price and more mass gains.



They've done studies on the androgenic receptors in stomach fat and Var performed better than most!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 7, 2013)

Azog said:


> Anavar and Tbol are tied.
> 
> Tbol gives me more size. Var a touch more strength and vascularity, but tbol provides great bumps in both. Var brings a bit drier look and seems to aid a tad in belly fat. I would give my edge in favoritism to Tbol, due to price and more mass gains.



Run both!..........


----------



## musclebird (Dec 7, 2013)

Mdrol because most of the time with an oral your looking to kickstart a cycle, mdrol takes like 5 days and im already putting on quality mass. No bloat, all just clean hard gains


----------



## shenky (Dec 7, 2013)

this thread has me PUMPED. Got 1000mg of DBOL waiting for me


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 7, 2013)

shenky said:


> this thread has me PUMPED. Got 1000mg of DBOL waiting for me



You sure it's the thread and not the dbol ?


----------



## TR90125 (Dec 7, 2013)

Proviron.  Great for free test and woody's so hard I call 'em Steelies.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 7, 2013)

Alright, alright alright already.. Ill try some dbol.. geez you guys you had me at the word diana


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2013)

a blowjob for many reasons...for one it calms me down


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 7, 2013)

aside from sdrol being harsh it def was an awesome run, i really want to try halotestin though, debating on running test, tren and testin and just bulking again :/


----------



## Joliver (Dec 7, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> Alright, alright alright already.. Ill try some dbol.. geez you guys you had me at the word diana



Dbol is never a hard sell.  It is awesome.  I don't have a lot of bloat on it, and it makes me look great.  Not necessarily ripped, but I look about 20lbs heavier that I weigh when I take it.  

Chicks dig big ole dbol muscles--If her pussy, you want to thaw, get yourself some dianabol.


----------



## graniteman (Dec 8, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> a blowjob for many reasons...for one it calms me down



Lol, BB when I read the title that was the 1st thing that came to mind...buy mine was about receiving!!! DOOOOH!!!


----------

